# How to Remove Tedder Wheel



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

I've got this old PZ 2 basket tedder with those 6 inch wheels. How do you get those suckers off. They seem welded to the bearing. Hit em with a rubber mallet but they don't budge. Parts diagram doesn't show anything but the one nut on the axle. Thank god the slime sealed the leak for now. Thanks.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The bearings usually have a tubular spacer between them or they use two different size bearings and two different shoulders on the spindle. Either way with some water they rust on there pretty hard. Often have to take the whole spindle off the basket axle and pound the spindle out with the rim supported where it can't bounce.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I gave up and fixed my flat while it was still attached. Raised it up, used screw drivers and pulled/patched the tube. Put it back the same way.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, I used to fix my bike tires that way! I'm done with it until the next cutting so I have time.

Thanks guys for the tips, very helpful.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

davang said:


> Oh yeah, I used to fix my bike tires that way! I'm done with it until the next cutting so I have time.
> 
> Thanks guys for the tips, very helpful.


The bicycle trick is what I told my son when he asked me how I knew to do that.

I am glad you asked the question. I sprayed every type lube we had on the axle trying to get it to come off. I began to think there was a keeper ring hidden some where. It has been several years since I had one off. I did not remember it being a big deal back then.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

I doused it with Kroil, that stuff loosens everything, but I gave up and put in the slime. I got bigger fish to fry, my 346 knotter is giving me fits again. It's just for back-up or FOR SALE, but it tied four then went south on me. Glad I have the 575 with baleskiis. It never misses!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

davang said:


> I doused it with Kroil, that stuff loosens everything, but I gave up and put in the slime. I got bigger fish to fry, my 346 knotter is giving me fits again. It's just for back-up or FOR SALE, but it tied four then went south on me. Glad I have the 575 with baleskiis. It never misses!


One side or both sides? check your hay dawg springs top and bottom.


----------

